# Sea Ranch Road Bike Rides



## teebone

Hello,

Does anybody know a good route (50 or so miles) in the Sea Ranch area? Maybe some moderate hills, but most importantly away from traffic.

Thanks!


----------



## norton55

i think the easiest route would to head south to skaggs springs road and head east towards lake sonoma. i live in cazadero and most of the climbs can be pretty stiff around here, so be prepared with extra water, patches, tubes and food. :cryin:


----------



## teebone

Thanks! Can you recommend a route with a couple of these stiff climbs?


----------



## norton55

depending on how much lead you have in your pencil, skaggs springs should suffice. on the other hand take skaggs springs to hauser bridge to king ridge. when you get to cazadero you can stop at the store for a break. go back up fort ross road to seaview road to kruse ranch road, back to hwy 1 then north back to sea ranch. beware that it is more than 60 miles. have fun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadDog_

teebone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know a good route (50 or so miles) in the Sea Ranch area? Maybe some moderate hills, but most importantly away from traffic.
> 
> Thanks!


Only been there once 3 years ago on the Terrible Two. Not going to be much traffic there, period.

You can head toward Annapolis and then down to Skaggs-Stewarts Point Road. Make a right to head toward the ocean, and you're right onto a nasty climb up to the Rancheria. Make a left and you're on the way to a long climb toward Lake Sonoma.

I don't think you're going to find a 50 miler that's not going to have climbing.


----------



## robwh9

From the Santa Rosa Cycle Club web site:

http://www.srcc.com/10_rides.html

The Kings Ridge ride is awesome. Pick up a Krebbs Cycle map at a bike store.


----------

